# It's with a heavy heart



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello all, 

This is a very difficult post to write, but I am at a lost what to do now. Eight years ago I adopted a beautiful baby boy, his name is Shane. We been through a lot together, he is my best friend. 

However, time has not been kind to me. I been out of work for two years now. My beautiful boy is getting older, and developing problems, right now he has a skin problem that we are battling. He does currently have pet insurance (even though I don't), but it is becoming expensive. I cannot afford his food, his medication, his insurance. I am living with my parents because I can barely take care of myself. 

I need to find a loving home, that will take Shane in and let him live out the rest of his days in peace. He doesn't deserve a mom who can barely take of herself. 

I do not want to surrender him to the shelters, because they will euthanize him because of his age. Can anyone help me? I appreciate any help. Thank you for your time. 

P.S. I apologize if this tread is in the wrong place.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted any rescues? BDBH may be able to help you


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

"I need to find a loving home, that will take Shane in and let him live out the rest of his days in peace. He doesn't deserve a mom who can barely take of herself."

I honestly think Shane would disagree with you. It seems to me that the two of you really need each other. I know, sometimes, when we are in difficult situations, we make decisions we wouldn't normally make. Don't make a decision that you are going to regret.

Check out your local shelters to see if help is available. The humane society, in my area, collects food for pet owners who are struggling. Inexpensive health care may also be available. Please don't give up on keeping Shane.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe we can help suggest a more natural cheaper way to take care of him that doesn't require meds that are draining you.


Skin issues we know.
What else?


Very sorry. I understand trying to manage with nominal funds. I did it though.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

BTW, More info on Shane would be best to find the right fit for him.
Not just health, but temperament, house manners, other dog's. His actual age (8 yrs ago you rescued...if not from a puppy, how old?)


Many here will help. Just need the bigger picture. 
Truly very sorry you are facing this crossroad:frown2:


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

*Skin Allergies*

The vet believes it is skin allergies with underlying factor of yeast infection. He been placed on anitbodics about 3-4 times now. I am on a trial and error with his dog food (this is getting extremely expensive bc good dog is expensive), the local shelters only have kibble n bits or pedigree, which I am staying away from.. We been doing oatmeal baths, ointments, and pills.It seems to work on a short period and then I will find he bit a hole in his skin and we are right back to the beginning. 

Shane is a sweet boy with his family. He is weary with strangers, but once he knows someone he welcomes them with open mouth and tail wagging. Unfortunately, he is dog aggressive and yes we been working on that but that was before I ran into finical problems. I got Shane went he was 8 weeks ago, in 2007 (sorry, he is nine, not eight). Has he getting older, he is becoming more...subdue, he doesn't run and play as he use to. Also, within the last 3 years, he torn both his ACL (he had two knees replacement...again very thankful for pet insurance.) He protective, and playful and sweet. 

I do not want to give away my dog, we have been through so much. But I am living with my parents, who are basically paying for me and Shane. This is not fair to them either. I had to give up on all other possessions I had to try to make ends meet, but now I have nothing left. Shane deserve the best care, and right now I can't give that to him.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Liljah said:


> The vet believes it is skin allergies with underlying factor of yeast infection. He been placed on anitbodics about 3-4 times now. I am on a trial and error with his dog food (this is getting extremely expensive bc good dog is expensive), the local shelters only have kibble n bits or pedigree, which I am staying away from.. We been doing oatmeal baths, ointments, and pills.It seems to work on a short period and then I will find he bit a hole in his skin and we are right back to the beginning.
> 
> Shane is a sweet boy with his family. He is weary with strangers, but once he knows someone he welcomes them with open mouth and tail wagging. Unfortunately, he is dog aggressive and yes we been working on that but that was before I ran into finical problems. I got Shane went he was 8 weeks ago, in 2007 (sorry, he is nine, not eight). Has he getting older, he is becoming more...subdue, he doesn't run and play as he use to. Also, within the last 3 years, he torn both his ACL (he had two knees replacement...again very thankful for pet insurance.) He protective, and playful and sweet.
> 
> I do not want to give away my dog, we have been through so much. But I am living with my parents, who are basically paying for me and Shane. This is not fair to them either. I had to give up on all other possessions I had to try to make ends meet, but now I have nothing left. Shane deserve the best care, and right now I can't give that to him.


I'm very sorry about what you are going through. Sending you strength. 

I can't help much on the rehoming issue, but I can offer some guidance on helping your boy feel comfortable while you are deciding what to do / looking for a home for him. 

I had a dog with severe allergy and skin issues. Poor guy was one walking hot spot it seemed. Anywho. As far as diet was concerned, staying on an anti inflammation diet helped a lot. No corn, wheat, or soy. Also no legumes (chick peas, lentils) or nightshades (potatoes, tomatos).

There are only a handful of dog foods on the market that don't have that stuff. Most of which are rather pricey. There is one brand Great choice/pioneer naturals/Dr E's that are clear of those ingredients AND is fairly affordable. 

Here's the ingredients for the Dr. E's buffalo

Buffalo, Tapioca, Yams, Bok Choy, Zucchini, Blueberries, Freeze Dried Buffalo Liver, Freeze Dried Kale Sprouts, Freeze Dried Red Clover Sprouts, Inulin, EnzymesAmylase, Protease, Cellulase, Pectinase, Lipase, Phytase, Xylanese, Hemicellulase, Alpha-galactosidase, Invertase), ProbioticsLactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Rhamnosus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated,Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product Dehydrated), VitaminsLecithin, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamone Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), DL-Methionine, MineralsCalcium Pantothenate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acids Chelate, Manganese Amino Acids Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acids Chelate,Selenium), Wild Salmon Oil

The buffalo formula runs $60/30 lbs. They have a duck that's $70/30lbs. And a pork that is under $50 for 30lbs. Prices per chewy.com

Have you tried chlorhexidine baths? Chlorhexidine kills yeast (as well as most bacteria, fungi and some viruses. Good all perpose anti septic) If you are using commercial oatmeal shampoos for your dog you are probably drying out his skin making the issues worse. Chlorhexidine shampoo can be used much more frequently. Even daily if need be (I'd start with every other day and go from there). Get rid of the yeast and wash away any allergens from the coat. You can get an entire gallon of the stuff on amazon for less then 20 bucks. And that will last for months. 

There are other things as well that will really help your boy. Different diets and supplements to boost his immune system, rebuild his natural flora, and help his body recover from the antibiotics. 

There is a lot going on with your boy. If you decide to try to keep him maybe make a post over on the health forums here. Lots of knowledgeable people who will have ideas for you.


----------

